# Would you eat this lollipop?



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2015/...m=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+colossal+(Colossal)









Something about realistic fish lollipop does not seem appetizing to me.










"a new candy shop in Tokyo called*Ameshin*that offers traditional Japanese*amezaiku, a form of artisinal candy making that dates back to the 8th century when the edible objects were offered at temples or given as gifts. The lollipops and other confectionary beasts are made by the shop's owner, 26-year-old Shinri Tezuka, from a mixture of starch and sugary syrup (somewhat like taffy) that results in a translucent, almost glasslike candy."


----------

